
The best and the brightest - babyshake
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/12/the-best-and-th.html
======
pedalpete
though I somewhat agree with Seth, he also has to consider that with less
bright people in the world of finance, getting these new initiatives that
everybody will be building will be a serious new challenge. There has to be a
balance between the people who manage money, and the people who create actual
things.

